# Samiam's 160g build



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, after reading the post about the slowdown on this forums, i thought i'd post my build thread here as well. its a copy and paste from another forum. I started it on Jan 2017.

Hi all,

I've been frequenting this site for many years...met some of you along the way. not much of a poster, but regular visitor.

thought i would start a thread for my new build. maybe get some ideas along the way.

some reef history about myself.

started with a 150g reef, upgraded it to a starfire 135 (loved that tank) for 6 months until it split a seam, flooded my mainfloor.

We had baby #1 on the way at the same time, so we moved and i downgraded to a 45g cube. enjoyed that tank for 3 years, had my most colourful sps in this little tank.

When baby #2 was on the way, i decided to upgraded to a 115 cubish (36x30x24). this was an acrylic tank. really liked the peace of mind of acrylic, with young kids i wasnt afraid of any split seams, only downfall is scraping off the coraline algae, takes 30 mins manually removing it with a credit card, as opposed to a glass tank that takes 5 mins with a magfloat with a razor attachment.

And now baby #3 is here and i'm upgrading to a 160g

With the announcement of baby #3, we also decided to move, and renovate, all around baby's due date. Needless to say, very hectic/busy time for us, but it has finally settled down (kindof), and the tank build must go on!

So the original plan was to setup a 36x36 cube (only because i found a sweet stand for one), but once i got it into place, it was too bulky, and having a pillar in the way, it just didnt seem to use the space.



So back to the drawing board, being a true fish guy, i needed to use all the space i could for the spot available. Taped up a couple options for visuals, so the wife isn't shocked when the tank actually arrives lol.



Options were 60x24x24, or 60x24x24 with an external overflow, or keep it an internal overflow and go 60x28x22. I dont see the point of wasting 4-6" behind the tank with an external, so ordered the 60x28x22 with internal overflow. Starphire 3 sides, eurobraced.

Whipped up a 2x4 frame to hold up the beast (dont mind the mess in the garage)



Fast forward a month, and the tank was in my posession!

...and she fits on the stand! (phew)





and finally , in its home...











plumbing began...



and now i need to find time to continue playing with it...


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

finally made a little progress (in March)...got the stand completed. wife approved


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

On March 20th

made a little progress this weekend. glued plumbing and started electrical


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

got some work done yesterday. added around 40lbs of liverock in a few days ago, and had a few pieces of ceramic rocks that I have been holding on to...

aquascaping isn't easy! this is where I'm at now:

left side




right side (need to get it taller)


sump


one day of skimming...really liking this skimmer...


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

and as of 4 weeks ago

new light


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice!

Ive used the Gyre pumps mounted on the sides of the overflow like your RWs that make it seem less visually intrusive with a broader flow pattern.

With a new move and #3, use what you have...totally get it


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

Good idea Wilson, i've always wanted to try the gyre pumps, and having them on the overflow would be super discreet. but from reading reviews they can be noisey and require lots of maintenance? would you agree? 

main goal of this setup is silent! Next priority is least amount of maintenance lol

I had the option to have a basement sump as well (wife was on board), but with the 3 little ones, i really dont have the time to play in the basement, better i tinker with the tank in plain sight lol


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice Build! 

Nice idea to incorporate a false back for your electronics. I might steal that idea and do the same. I'm at the point now where there isn't a tank on the stand yet. 

What did you use to skin the stand? It looks really sweet. Do you have any pics of the skinning process?

It looks like the doors are fully removable via magnets? 

Very impressed!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful start...love the electrical work...and the stand just looks sick.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks guys!

Guelphjay- thanks man, appreciate it. I like the electrical panel, really cleans up the sump area of wires. it's does get kind of difficult to route all the wires though..

For the stand, I saw a pic online of the concept. I renovated my house and put in a white kitchen from Ikea and brown ikea cabinets on the tv wall (might be able to see the kitchen and tv wall in some pics). I bought white panels to make the frame and brown doors.

in the pics below, you can see the frame. it's really just a skin and can be slide off the 2x4 frame. it's a pretty simple build.



here is one before I put on the aluminium corners


Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

here are a couple more recent pics







Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

samiam said:


> Good idea Wilson, i've always wanted to try the gyre pumps, and having them on the overflow would be super discreet. but from reading reviews they can be noisey and require lots of maintenance? would you agree?
> 
> main goal of this setup is silent! Next priority is least amount of maintenance lol
> 
> I had the option to have a basement sump as well (wife was on board), but with the 3 little ones, i really dont have the time to play in the basement, better i tinker with the tank in plain sight lol


The Gyres were a ROYAL PITA on first release. I bought a pair of the XF150 for a 300gal build. Got replacement motor block from the disintegrating cord insulation and bought the rugged A+B rotors and upgraded bushings.

With the original rotors and bushings I was picking out snails every week that jammed them up and reseat the bushings on the impeller shaft. Eventually the vanes break. I think they now ship with the rugged rotors and new bushings.

Never could run them @100% due to noise but @50-70%, lots of flow. pushing out 3.5' from the side of the internal overflow box and around front. I like that I have the upper half blowing across the back and the lower blowing to the front.


----------



## boyohboy (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup. Where did you custim order the tank?


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks WTAC, apreciate your review on the gyre's...i'm going to hold off, no urgency and these rw's are fine for now, but they aren;t known to be super reiliable either so we'll see..

Boyohboy, i ordered through NAFB. its my second custom tank from them. price was right, quality is good, turnaround time was pretty quick, i had it in a month. I shopped around before ordering, at the end of the day i'm happy with it.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have had gyres since their first release. As wtac noted, the first batch failed, and needed some replacement parts. Since then they've been rock solid. I can hear a very low hum on one gyre as I sit and write this, but I know it's turned up. Right now, we have 5 running on various tanks.
I like that I can install them vertically in the corners, too, which makes them very discreet.

What is still a pita is cleaning and putting them all back together. They are fussy. I bought one used off the forum and it wasn't put back together properly and I think is missing a part cause it only turns one side of the vanes. Should have checked closer.

Still prefer them over the MP's cause I hate the motor mounts on the outside of the tank from the MP.

Nice build on the stand! Looks good.


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Crayon, 

i'll try them one day, but to have them controlled via the apex is not cheap either (icecap module). For now, i have the rw's running through my apex for different modes throughout the day.


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice tank Sam, looks beautiful! wish you found a better place to put it, the post is a big distraction. But i can live with that.

What skimmer is that, alpha cone 170 ?


Regards
Uma


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

lol I hear ya Uma, I can't get a full tank shot due to the post, it's really annoying...but I wanted the tank in the family room...

other then that, I'm happy with how the tank turned out...its as close as I could get to that Elos tank you once had 

btw, yes it's an alpha 170.

Uma, did you start up a new tank?

I've added a few larger corals since this thread was last updated night as well update with pics..

also built a mesh top, love how it's flush with the eurobrace (bigshow sells window screening pieces with a lip, so the mesh top can be made to sit level with the top. very discreet).

see pics





































Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

This tank looks 10 times better than that Elos, Tank is developing into an amazing reef, love the rocks you have really good structure to it and nice purple coraline algae. What substrate are you using ?

The light is magnificent, you need to put more corals in it.

After sitting around for few years now, i got a tank now and just finished setting it up, its cycling now. Looks dull and empty for now.

Thanks
Uma


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Uma, The coraline is spreading really quick. 

As for the substrate, to be honest i can't recall what type it was :/ lol...i went by mops and grabbed a bag when i was setting up. It was Caribsea aragonite, but dont remember what grade. i have a thin layer, only .5-1" across the tank.


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

Sam, Can you explain about how to obtain a mesh screen ?

i lost too many fishes (carpet surfing) because of the rimless tanks i go for. But this time i am planning to make a screen or purchase one.

is Bigshow a member or store ? 


Thanks
Uma


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

bigshowfrags.com 

I believe they are sponsors here, they are local to me in Hamilton. I'm not sure if they have the items for the screening on thier website, but if not I can PM you Dave's phone number.

it's definitely a place to check out if you come out to Hamilton, stunning corals and amazing setup(s).

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Reef said:


> is Bigshow a member or store ?
> 
> Uma


Both 

We sell the mesh, the "rails" and the corner pieces as well. The items are not on the website due to the rails being bulky and too expensive to ship, but we have some in stock at the moment if you wanted to come down.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

samiam said:


> bigshowfrags.com
> 
> I believe they are sponsors here, they are local to me in Hamilton. I'm not sure if they have the items for the screening on thier website, but if not I can PM you Dave's phone number.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, lid looks good and take looks GREAT!


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice setup! it's going to look awesome once everything really starts to grow in.

There are YouTube videos on making the screen mesh lids. They are a life saver especially if you have wrasses.


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks will contact bigshow in about a week


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks guys!

someguy, i'm pretty sure ive picked up some frags from you..

this page has no pics...so here is one...


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

So, came down this morning to some splashing coming from the tank...closer i got to it the more worried i became..

this is what happen:





A snail plugged up my return! had water splashing up from the sides. luckily it all stayed in the tank! phew...


----------

